# Oops.



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

came home from work, went out to say hi to the chickens and give them some mealworms, while they where eating i went to collect the eggs they had laid, only 3 but enough for me.
put then on my coat pocket and leaned over to close the lid, yep you guessed it i know have a pocket full of smashed eggs !


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Ha, ha, ha. Yep, been there done that one a couple times.  Either myself induced or the dog jumps up on me at the most lousy time and smashes them in my pocket for me.  Thanks Lily dog!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

eeewww lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no! I guess they couldn't wait to be scrambled huh!?... Lol


----------



## Chicken_gal (Jan 29, 2013)

Haha. My dogs do the same thing.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

rob said:


> came home from work, went out to say hi to the chickens and give them some mealworms, while they where eating i went to collect the eggs they had laid, only 3 but enough for me.
> put then on my coat pocket and leaned over to close the lid, yep you guessed it i know have a pocket full of smashed eggs !


been there done that


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Me too! Lol


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

glad im not the only one then


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I put a few in my coat pocket, forgot about them and went about doing other stuff. Found them on the way back to the house when I stuck my hand in my pocket.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought you were gonna say you went back to the meal worms and they ate ALL of them! LOL Yep! I forgot and put the eggs in my pocket and I put my coat on the kitchen chair and our Lab found them...gone...shells and all! Jen


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

rob said:


> glad im not the only one then


Definatly not, I have done it too. What a mess..


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

I've done it too, but unfortunately I've had other things in my pocket in the same smushed egg one... But their fine I cleaned them off.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

lilychicken said:


> I've done it too, but unfortunately I've had other things in my pocket in the same smushed egg one... But their fine I cleaned them off.


yup had my keys in there too , what a nice mess


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I had my iPhone in my pocket. Good thing I also use a phone cover. Cleaned up nicely. Lol


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh, yes, been there........I've done this several times..............however the worst was at the end of the Spring season and I had one lonely egg and I put it in the pocket of my light jacket. I then hung up the jacket and didn't wear it again until that Fall. Well, I put it on and smelled something nasty. Put my hand in the pocket and the egg shell shattered and the REAL smell hit me. 

I never did get the smell out of the jacket, and I threw it away. Fortunately it was an old jacket that I only wore in the garden etc, but I tried everything I could to wash the smell out, nothing worked. It was on my hand as well, but that cleaned up with vinegar and lots of soap, but the jacket was a goner.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I wonder, did you try Oxygen? That gets out all odors for me.


----------



## cindlady2 (Nov 6, 2012)

I had pocket breaks lots of times too! LOL I also was on my way to town one day and heard a squabble in the coop so I ran down to check. I saw an egg not in the nest and put it in my pocket. Went up to the house grabbed my keys and purse and went to town. At the check out I was digging for change in my pocket and there was the egg! I got smerks when I set it down to keep digging for change. hehehe


----------

